# Question about Cilnia Humeralis



## MantisDude15 (Sep 9, 2007)

Hey everyone, couple questions, which i could not find the answers to on google nor the search feature.

Cilnia Humeralis:

How big do they get?

How easy are the to take care of?

Diet?

Thanks


----------



## OGIGA (Sep 9, 2007)

http://insectstore.com/hymenopus.php

http://www.mantiskingdom.com/caresheets.php?id=coronatus

http://www.mantisplace.com/mantiscare.html#OM


----------



## MantisDude15 (Sep 9, 2007)

im not looking for orchids


----------



## OGIGA (Sep 10, 2007)

Oops, sorry.  I saw the H and the C and thought it was the orchid. Yeah, I'm not good with their scientific names. Anyway, those sites might also have info about Cilnia Humeralis.


----------



## Rob Byatt (Sep 10, 2007)

_C. humeralis_ is pretty much the same size as _Sphodromantis lineola_ when adult, but a lot stockier !

They are very easy to rear as long as you don't feed them on black crickets - I have had approx. 40% less losses ofer 3 generations since I stopped using them!

They require more humidity on the final moult to avoid getting stuck in the old skin.


----------



## Nick Barta (Sep 10, 2007)

We got it!!!

CHEERS!!

Nick Barta

Mantisplace.com


----------



## MantisDude15 (Sep 11, 2007)

Are they canabalistic?


----------



## Ian (Sep 11, 2007)

Yea they are. In fact they seem quite a ferocious species..although I have only reared them once.

Kind of shown by Rob's fly experiment. Or, maybe that is just pure greed


----------



## MantisDude15 (Sep 11, 2007)

thanks for the info  

what kind of habitat should they be kept in? is the habitat of a giant asian ok? (thats what i ahd last time, kept them ina big tank)

i have desert rocks on the bottom, small ones, and lots of dry twigs with paper towel lining 3 walls for mosture, divided into two halfs. is that fine?


----------



## Asa (Sep 11, 2007)

That should be fine.

I really don't like this species. They're too stocky for my tastes.


----------



## MantisDude15 (Sep 11, 2007)

stocky? like too "chubby" or whatever? like built?  what do you prefer?


----------



## Asa (Sep 11, 2007)

> stocky? like too "chubby" or whatever? like built?  what do you prefer?


Look it up in the dictionary, a strongly built [item] stout


----------



## MantisDude15 (Sep 11, 2007)

yea i know what it means  so what do you like? violin mantis? i really like those, but arent tehy really hard to care for?


----------



## Asa (Sep 11, 2007)

> yea i know what it means  so what do you like? violin mantis? i really like those, but arent tehy really hard to care for?


Yeah they are. I just like the image of a more 'slender' praying mantis. Like the typical Chinese.


----------



## MantisDude15 (Sep 11, 2007)

oh ok. yea i like the beefy look more  do you know how hard a nigerian flower mantis is to keep? or an orchid? walberghi?


----------



## OGIGA (Sep 11, 2007)

I can tell you that orchids aren't hard. Haven't dealt with the others yet.


----------



## Asa (Sep 11, 2007)

> oh ok. yea i like the beefy look more  do you know how hard a nigerian flower mantis is to keep? or an orchid? walberghi?


Orchids: Fairly Easy

No exp. with Nigerian flower.

Walberghi: Middling to fairly hard (at least in my exp.)


----------



## MantisDude15 (Sep 11, 2007)

oh ok. what makes orchids a bit difficult? what conditions do they need and such? (if you dont mind helping me) because ive been wanting one for a while, i want to get one for my mom as a wedding present


----------



## Asa (Sep 11, 2007)

> oh ok. what makes orchids a bit difficult? what conditions do they need and such? (if you dont mind helping me) because ive been wanting one for a while, i want to get one for my mom as a wedding present


You want to give one to your mom for a wedding...? Never mind.

Orchids are fairly easy. Only thing would be their humidity and warmth. But kept at room temperature they should be fine. If you plan on giving this to your mom, I'd just suggest that you mist every day, feed every other day, and keep it at room temperature. The same rules for most mantids. If you can, try to get an adult, so you don't have to go through the moltings (which is what makes them slightly more difficult) Orchids shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## MantisDude15 (Sep 11, 2007)

well im gonna buy it "for" her, because she likes them, but it would be mine to take care of, it would be with the rest of my mantids... idk i thought it would be a unique and nice wedding present because of their awesome color  

i like the idea


----------



## Asa (Sep 11, 2007)

> well im gonna buy it "for" her, because she likes them, but it would be mine to take care of, it would be with the rest of my mantids... idk i thought it would be a unique and nice wedding present because of their awesome color  i like the idea


W8, it sounds like you're getting married to your mom, but...Oh, duh...

It is a good choice.


----------



## MantisDude15 (Sep 11, 2007)

lol i want to get it as a wedding present for her IN CELEBRATION of her getting married


----------



## Andrew (Sep 12, 2007)

Lol, great excuse!


----------



## MantisDude15 (Sep 12, 2007)

haha thank you. and your pics in ur sig are amazing


----------



## Ian (Sep 12, 2007)

I find the Wahlbergii very easy...as they seem to be very hardy, and no issues with feeding, etc.

That sure is a fantastic excuse for a new mantis!


----------



## Asa (Sep 12, 2007)

> I find the Wahlbergii very easy...as they seem to be very hardy, and no issues with feeding, etc.That sure is a fantastic excuse for a new mantis!


That's strange, because they always die off on me.


----------



## Ben.M (Sep 12, 2007)

> > I find the Wahlbergii very easy...as they seem to be very hardy, and no issues with feeding, etc.That sure is a fantastic excuse for a new mantis!
> 
> 
> That's strange, because they always die off on me.


Probs 2 much humidity, that was my problem :roll:


----------



## MantisDude15 (Sep 12, 2007)

Another question...

Is it ok to put this species next to a window? There is a fair amount of sun (I'm in Phoenix, Arizona), or should I keep them more away from "semi-direct" sun? Like in the dark of my room?

Thanks


----------

